# Old portable furnace



## Waulespan (Apr 3, 2011)

Here are two views of an antique portable furnace I bought recently. It has a cup device on a swivel arm over the burner. Could it be a mineral cupulator?


----------



## stihl88 (Apr 3, 2011)

I believe it's a lead melting furnace.


----------



## golddigger69 (Apr 3, 2011)

It is a lead melting furnace. They were used when installing or reparing municipal water mains. For obvious reasons, lead is no longer used.

I have a propane model that I use to melt lead, cook computer chips, and roast black sands.


----------



## dtectr (Apr 3, 2011)

Not sure what you have in mind for it, but here's a couple of random ideas:

There is a forum, many of its members based primarily, but not exclusively in the UK, that is dedicated to collecting old gas stoves of any kind that I can't seem to find my bookmark for. But it is a pump pressurized blow torch, with attachments. 
If you're interested in reselling it, I'd do a google search from tag info, also try to find that doggone forum.

If you want to use it, it looks handy enough, you'll probably need to get a new set of leathers for the pump. It works like the older white gas coleman stoves. I don't remember what it burns (Kerosene?/called Paraffin in UK) but looks portable enough to use in the field like goldgigger69 uses his.

very cool find, though, those things are usually trashed by the time they make it to sale. 

just my dos centavos.


----------



## Waulespan (Apr 3, 2011)

Thank you all for your enlightening feedback. I'm not thinking about using it, but I had thought about donating it to a museum, maybe the National Trust gold mine. I had found that site for old gas stoves, but I couldn't see how to upload pics. It is really easy to upload here though, so thanks to admin.


----------

